# P0411 code?



## gabect (Jun 4, 2006)

says that the secondary air injection system has an incorrect flow. any body know how i can fix this and get my check engine light to go off?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: P0411 code? (gabect)*

This happens for several reasons:
1. Your secondary air pump burned out. Its expensive to replace
2. The electrical connector to that secondary air pump is disconnected for some reason (I've been there, done that)
3. Your combination valve is stuck in a closed position and the air from the secondary air pump cannot get to the exhaust. This is a rare situation and most probably its not the issue here.
Check the operation of your secondary air pump. Once you fix the problem, you will need to reset the ECU to clear the CEL on the dash. It might clear itself after time once the ECU detects that the SAI pump is working as expected.
P.S.:
I am working on a mechanical solution to eliminate this entire system altoghether. In the MK3s you can recode the ECU and just remove it but in MK4s you can't do that. So I will try to "fool" ECU into thinking that the airpump is still there and working fine.


----------



## thesandman (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: P0411 code? (vasillalov)*

i have a '98 jetta which is having the p0411 problem. 
started about a year ago, but was still able to pass emissions test in philladelphia because the problem seemed to go away with a little bit of extended highway driving. now the problem seems to stick around no matter how much highway driving i do
does anyone know how to recode the ecu to recode the ECU to remove this problem, especially since i doubt it really effect the vehicle performance or emissions for that matter. if i do recode the ecu, will i still be able to pass my emissions test, or will they pick up that something has been changed.


_Modified by thesandman at 6:17 PM 8-4-2007_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: P0411 code? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_.
P.S.:
I am working on a mechanical solution to eliminate this entire system altoghether. In the MK3s you can recode the ECU and just remove it but in MK4s you can't do that. So I will try to "fool" ECU into thinking that the airpump is still there and working fine.


I would like to know how this is planned, and I wouldn't mind assisting in the development of it.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: P0411 code? (thesandman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thesandman* »_i have a '98 jetta which is having the p0411 problem. 
started about a year ago, but was still able to pass emissions test in philladelphia because the problem seemed to go away with a little bit of extended highway driving. now the problem seems to stick around no matter how much highway driving i do
does anyone know how to recode the ecu to recode the ECU to remove this problem, especially since i doubt it really effect the vehicle performance or emissions for that matter. if i do recode the ecu, will i still be able to pass my emissions test, or will they pick up that something has been changed.

_Modified by thesandman at 5:27 PM 8-4-2007_


search posts by tdogg74.


_Modified by ejg3855 at 4:15 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: P0411 code? (thesandman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thesandman* »_does anyone know how to recode the ecu to recode the ECU to remove this problem, especially since i doubt it really effect the vehicle performance or emissions for that matter. if i do recode the ecu, will i still be able to pass my emissions test, or will they pick up that something has been changed.

Here... you have to do it with a VAG-COM, of course. You should have no issues with it... What you're doing is choosing between options in the ECU. It will behave and the system will read just like a car that came without SAI stock.


----------



## thesandman (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: P0411 code? (ninety9gl)*

thanks for all the replys folks. does anybody know what a VAG-COM runs for? tried googleing it and seemed to run for some big cash
Was reading in a post that if you reprogram to an auto tranny (my car is manual), that you get a wider power band. would anyone recommend against this? link http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...81489 


_Modified by thesandman at 2:19 AM 8-5-2007_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: P0411 code? (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_

search posts by tdogg87.

Lol...who's tdogg87?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

hey i was close, My apologies.


----------



## thesandman (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: P0411 code? (thesandman)*

So i've been putting off the P0411 code issue, but that check engine light is s really starting to annoy me, so figure i better get around to taking care of it.
Looking at vag-coms on ebay, the generic ones seem really reasonable (dont remember seeing these when i was looking a few months back). Anyone have any thoughts on this model?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

Also, wording is a little confusing, but seems like it includes the software. Seems a little too good to be true. What do you guys think?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: P0411 code? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_P.S.:
I am working on a mechanical solution to eliminate this entire system altoghether. In the MK3s you can recode the ECU and just remove it but in MK4s you can't do that. So I will try to "fool" ECU into thinking that the air pump is still there and working fine.
 any luck so far? i took mine out as soon as i figured out what it was.. but that stupid CEL does get annoying. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for trying to making something good


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: P0411 code? (thesandman)*

tdogg74 has a post in the 2.0 forum about recoding the ecu for sai, and it shouldn't be detected by anyone. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

already read that. and if im not mistaken it can only be done on the mk3's


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: P0411 code? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
P.S.:
I am working on a mechanical solution to eliminate this entire system altoghether. In the MK3s you can recode the ECU and just remove it but in MK4s you can't do that. So I will try to "fool" ECU into thinking that the airpump is still there and working fine.

yes? any progress???


----------



## MK3KC (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: P0411 code? (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

VAG-COM is found at http://www.ross-tech.com .
I have a 97 Jetta with TLEV (California) emissions equipment. The EGR was plugged with engine carbon deposits, and the motor to the SAI pump was burnt out. I decided to "go green" and replaced the EGR, the SAI pump, and the 30 amp fuse on SAI pump relay (near the battery), and then started having problems. Hadn't thrown codes for a few days, then started having more misfires. Was advised that the distributor hold-down bolt was loose by the dealer's shop in my daughter's school town. (I replaced the distributor, did the phase angle deviation set-up with a friend's Autoboss, but I may have left the distributor bolt loose after the last time I adjusted it). It was misfiring before the loose-bolt incident.
Problem I've been having is that the car stalls during idle, occasionally. It still can stall when I go from P to R or from N to D. When I roll down the window all the way, the electric load stalls the engine, then I get a rough idle. I have a six-month-old coil in it, and the car worked fine until I re-attached the emissions equipment. 
There is a 120 amp alternator that I installed two years ago, that the shop said was over-rated and causing the stall problem. I had no problem with the vehicle prior to going green in July.
I was going to have that shop do the basic settings, but they won't, unless I buy some EVAP vacuum hose and the SAI pump-to-EGR hose, currently taped over, pretty tight, for $100. (I figure that I can eBay the connecting hose and buy the VAG-COM and come out ahead over the next few weeks during solving the problem.)
Any ideas?


----------



## ABIMELECH (May 27, 2005)

*Re: P0411 code? (MK3KC)*

Check the vacuum supply to your combi valve if it is broken it will give you P0411 035 secondary air injection system incorrect flow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: P0411 code? (vasillalov)*

So did you find a mechanical solution to fix code p0411 "secondary air " on MK4's.
I have read in a few threads it may work to take out a fuse #32 "10amp Red" and delete the cel light code then go get it inspected withina day or 2 of doing so and it can pass inspection! But I havent tryed this yet, I Am looking into it , I seen 2 fuses #32 and #34 that has the CEL symbol on the fuse panel door so i want to find which one does what first.


----------



## ghost2k (May 27, 2010)

I have the same P0411 problem on my 2001 Jetta GLX VR6 for the past 6 months. I read all the online forums for suggestions. I started with replacing the parts in the following order...
-Fuel Pressure Regulator
-Combi Valve
-SAI check valves
-SAI relay
-SAI vacuum hoses
-Used UniSettings/Lemmiwinks to lower fuel enrichment % at Start Up/Warm Up
None of the above worked. At least now all these parts are new and I don't have to worry about them in the near future.
I gave up, took it to a mechanic, he think it is the ECU. He says it is common with this model to have a bad ECU throwing this code. He quoted $950 to replace with a new ECU.
I looked on youtube on removing the ECU for mk4 model. It is relatively easy. I pulled the ECU and grab original part #, which is 021-906-018-M.
I decided to replace it myself with a used ECU on ebay for $55. It was worth a try.
Luckily my model has the Immobilizer 2. Swapping the ECU is relatively easy. You need a copy of VCDS-Lite (registered) and 3rd party VAG-COM KKL 409.1 USB cable, both I have. Then follow the instructions Ross-Tech website for Immobilizer II ECU Swapping.
Immobilizer II ECU Swapping - Ross-Tech Wiki
Good luck. Hope this helps somebody.


----------

